# new to the art of archery



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

Its my first year hunting and looking for some suggestions, ideas, or tips.
I have got a couple places lined up to hunt. which are all tree groves of different sizes with mostly corn and some bean feilds beside them. water is not much of an issue its everywhere in the the corn and in some of the tree groves. looking for any advice on how to tackle these areas such as moring or night and should I sit close to a trail if I find one or should I sit next to the water. I am sure that once I get out there and sit a few times some of these answers will be answered because I am sure I wont be in the right place but I am just looking for some advice to get me started. a guy is letting me use one of his stands but I really have no idea as where to set it up. cant afford a nice trail cam but has anyone used one of the ones walmart has for $50. thanks for any help. I have never done this and have no one to learn from so thanks again for any help you give.


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

this time of year you need to get in your stand and sit all day! the bucks will be going into the pre rut or might already be doing so right about now. also i wouldnt be too picky since its your first bow kill. dont be ashamed of killing does (somebodys got to do it) make sure your as scent free as you can get and make sure you make a good shot if you get the chance. happy hunting and good luck.


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

made my first walk into a grove of trees last night and walked up on a doe so i just sat of to the side by a tree. I could here them walking around in the trees and in the corn but nothing showed. A guy said that you should use a doe blet call right now. how about doing some grunts and rattling?


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Interesting you use the term "art of archery". Hunting/shooting with a compound bow equipped with sights & shot with a release is an excerise in mechanics and has much more in common with firearms hunting than archery . I know as I shoot both compounds & trad, and there's no comparison.

By "art", I presume you are using traditional tackle?...


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

NDTerminator said:


> Interesting you use the term "art of archery". Hunting/shooting with a compound bow equipped with sights & shot with a release is an excerise in mechanics and has much more in common with firearms hunting than archery . I know as I shoot both compounds & trad, and there's no comparison.
> 
> By "art", I presume you are using traditional tackle?...


I agree.


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

actually no. i guess I consider archery more of an art because there are so many things that can factor into you not being successful. in my opinion anyone can shoot a deer with a rifle. with a rifle you have optics longdistance shoots, shooting stix, or bipods, ect. I do agree that traditional is probably even more of an art than what I am using but I would still have to consider any form of archery more of an art than rifle.


----------

